# Friesians vs. Andalusians!



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

So like the title says what breed do you like? I personally like the Andalusian much more because they carry themselves much easier then a friesian. It makes them perfect for Dressage! I also love how hyper and kinda nervous they are, not sure why but I bond a lot more with sensitive horses. 

Anyway post whatever one you prefer and why!


----------



## lilruffian

I like both breeds, but if i had to choose i would go with a Friesian. I love they're overall look and especially their color and feathering. They also carry themselves proudly and are nice, big, solid horses


----------



## HarleyWood

Friesians! ive ridden a morgan/friesian and he was amazing carried himself well, he was the size of a friesian but color of morgan and most of the time his back legs were out farther he was really sweet rode him for years!! he was really sweet and could do anything you asked! i love their look and when they are in the snow! i love Andalusions but i dont know much about them.


----------



## gingerscout

if were talking about what would dream to have andalusian.. fully.. silver/ dappled gray, but relistically what we will have is a friesian.. I owe my wife one.. and when money is right I am to make good on that promise.. in the next 3-4 years or so, when were both out of school and working


----------



## karebear444

I like them both, but honestly Fresians. There was one at the last place I boardered absolutely gorgeous and moved like a dream!


----------



## Lockwood

I Like both. Have ridden neither. 
If given a choice to have only one (or someone to hand me a fat wad of cash to buy one) as fast as my little stubby legs could carry me I would go buy a Friesian Friesian Friesian!
I have been uber in love with the breed for so many reasons for more than 30 years.


----------



## Country Woman

Frisians because the breed comes from a province in The Netherlands 
where my grandpa and mom came from Freisland


----------



## tinyliny

Fresians and Andalusians are like "apples and oranges". 
Fresians are a draft breed, meant to pull. They are elegant and have a nice movement, but it is not one that is naturally good for collection.

Andalusians are almost the polar opposite; built for collection and not designed to pull a cart at all.

I would rather own an Andalusion, personally. Fresians are lovely to look at and seem to have nice temperaments, this is true.


----------



## cowgirl928

friesans! the feathering and temperament is a win! I also love how amazing they look all groomed and nicely done up. Andalusians are to fancy for me  friesans have that elegance without even trying thing goin for them


----------



## CLaPorte432

Both. LoL.

If I had to choose, I'd go with a dapple grey Andalusian.


----------



## OkieGal

Like CL said, both! I would love to have a rich bay Warlander colt!


----------



## sinsin4635

I would almost give my left arm to own a Friesian!


----------



## Laures

Really don't like Friesians.
I'd go Andalusian,they're more allround than a friesian since a friesian has trouble basculating over a jump wich the Anda has less.


----------



## its lbs not miles

tinyliny said:


> Fresians and Andalusians are like "apples and oranges".
> Fresians are a draft breed, meant to pull. They are elegant and have a nice movement, but it is not one that is naturally good for collection.
> 
> Andalusians are almost the polar opposite; built for collection and not designed to pull a cart at all.
> 
> I would rather own an Andalusion, personally. Fresians are lovely to look at and seem to have nice temperaments, this is true.


Might want to do a little more historical research. Even though they are often classified as a light draft, Frisians were/are a riding horse. Even had light breed introduced to lighten the Frisian way back when. Then used as a carriage horse later on as the need for heavier riding horses declined. (Even the Lipizzaner started being bred for carrage horses at one point, so shall we say they're a draft ment for pulling?) Records show them as a very popular ridden horse hundreds of years ago by mounted knights. But a history lesson is beyond the scope of this thread :lol:. Besides, all horses can pull better than they can carry. Nature did not design the horse to carry loads on it's back. Humans are better designed for that. But again, beyond the scope of this thread :lol:

I'll go with the Frisian, because they are calm. Even tempered. Don't spook easily and when they do spook they recover amazingly fast compared to most other horses I've dealt with. Prefer to use them for breed improvements though. I like the Frisian Sporthorse (as defined by the FSA).


----------



## Country Woman

here are some pictures of some Friesians


----------



## FlyGap

Andalusians hands down. My hub and I got into this discussion the other night. He has loved them forever and a long time ago before they were so popular we talked about importing a couple, even had contacts and did some legwork.

Thing is Friesians wouldn't do well out here. We trail ride. Though they are strong, gentle, and oh so lovely if they aren't over bred and long faced, one wouldn't and shouldn't be expected to travel 8 to 10 hours climbing our steep mountains. An Andalusian could.
I agree its lbs not miles, they were riding horses. And the good ones still are. But one of those good ones would set me back $20,000 or more and would be the only one I would have. I personally think they are being overbred, lacking the traditional elegance and finesse in an effort to saturate the breed.

Personally I like the looks of an Andie better! Especially the flashy dappled grey ones... with the three foot long mane and cresty neck... add on the Arabicish head. I'm down!


----------



## countryryder

Hmmm,I'd take one of both!


----------



## GeeGee Gem

I've never had contact with an Andalusian but I think I'd be tempted that way. The only Freisians I've experienced have been stubborn and shirty. x


----------



## karebear444

Country Woman said:


> here are some pictures of some Friesians


Your Fresians are beautiful!!!


----------



## pepperduck

Neither! Not really my type of horse. If I had to choose between these two breeds though I would say Andalusian. I don't like the look of Friesians. I have actually ridden both, and its just not my cup of tea


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I got the privaledge of visiting a private Andalusian breeding barn. My word... LOVED seeing those fillies and colts and watching the Andies being worked.

I'm definitely going with Andalusian. I'm also Spanish so that gets in touch with my Spanish side :wink:

Friesians are beautiful but my heart is with the Andies. Though I'd take in either one :lol:


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Andalusian for sure. Though I have never ridden a Friesian, and wouldn't say no to riding one. I'd much rather have an Andalusian or Lusitano (Buckskin Lusitano being my absolute dream horse).


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

I like Andalusians, especially when theyre dappled grey, but well groomed Friesans make my heart stop.


----------



## its lbs not miles

FlyGap said:


> Thing is Friesians wouldn't do well out here. We trail ride. Though they are strong, gentle, and oh so lovely if they aren't over bred and long faced, one wouldn't and shouldn't be expected to travel 8 to 10 hours climbing our steep mountains. An Andalusian could.
> I agree its lbs not miles, they were riding horses. And the good ones still are. But one of those good ones would set me back $20,000 or more and would be the only one I would have. I personally think they are being overbred, lacking the traditional elegance and finesse in an effort to saturate the breed.


I was concerned about that very thing......their abiltiy to hold up to my distance riding too, (and still wouldn't want to test it on a full blood Frisian) but a woman did a Mojave endurance ride (over 100 miles....3 day race I think) on a Frisian cross so that was good enough for me. My filly is a younger half sister of the gelding that did the Mojave race. She'll take after her sire and 1/2 brother by being over 17 hd and not having the classical baroque look. My mare (also a cross breed) has more of the baroque look that her sire has. The mare is the easiest horse I've ever worked with in the past 40 years of riding. The only real problem I had was when I separated her so I could work with another horse. She'd never had any exposure to jumping and I had no notion that she would. She thought otherwise and jumped the dividing fence after about 30 min so she could join us on the other side. It was lovely to watch, but something I didn't want her doing. A higher fence has apparently worked at preventing a repeat. Found out afterwards that people do compete in Jumping and Cross country with these Frisian Sporthorses. A lesson learned for me to not think that the Frisian in them will keep the Saddlebred in them from jumping.

The feathering is lovely, but requires some extra checking to prevent scratches. The tail dragging the ground looks nice, but I end up cutting it just short of the ground because they've stepped on it and pull out hair (the tail and feathering also collect every burr within 100 yards, even if we don't get near it ). The long mane and forelock at least is never a problem. So Frisians come with a price beyond the money. 

Of course watching them trotting and running across the pasture after I've finished grooming them with their long mane and tail flowing behind them and my mare's feathering looking full does make me forget about the extra work they sometimes require after a ride (or being taken for a walk in the case of my filly).

But all the looks aside (it's always subjective anyway), it's their calm nature that does it for me. In my youth I enjoyed a hot horse at times. Today I'd rather have calm and dependable. :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

karebear444 said:


> Your Fresians are beautiful!!!



The Friesians belong to a boarding stable that we live by 
and the others were at a horse show


----------



## flytobecat

Andalusions - I really have a thing for Spanish type horses.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I like both, but if I had to choose, it has to be the PRE. They are amazing animals, the way they carry themselves, the look, and how far back you can trace their bloodlines and all that. They are amazing to work with <3


----------



## palominolover

ohhh. That's tough. I LOVE both. Personally I'd chose an Andalusian, I just LOVE their grace and how they carry themselves. But I LOVE the look of a Friesian overall I like both


----------



## Eolith

Just personal experience:

All of the Friesians I have known are calm and even tempered sure... but bull-headed too. They had to be ridden by a rider who was willing to "extract" the real effort from them, and one mare would bolt blindly without using her brain to think about where she was going at all. She was in the pasture once, something startled her and she ran into a tree. It was a huge tree too, one of those that's maybe 10 feet around and 40 feet tall. Let's just say I wasn't too impressed with their level of intelligence.

On the other hand, Andalusians will work their heart out for you. Being on one of them is like being on a vibrating mass of pure malleable energy that can be channeled in any direction. I honestly think of them as the Porche/Lamborghini/Ferrari of the horse world. Not all people want a car with that much raw power and performance, so sensitive to the slightest movement... but for those who do, these horses are simply incredible.


----------



## ponyboy

I can only wish I was forced to choose between these two breeds :lol: But I would go with Andalusian hands down.


----------



## roljess

Andalusian absolutely! I knew one and he was the sweetest thing ever and so much fun and just awesome. And he ate all kinds of fruit he was so cute


----------



## kitten_Val

Andies! I don't like the look of Fresians frankly.


----------



## soenjer55

Friesian andalusian cross. Now that I've beat the system lol but really, I'm one of those horse people who couldn't pick a breed of horse if my life depended on it. I would take either one ;D


----------



## gingerscout

honestly my wife wants a friesian, but Im trying to steer her towards a gypsy vanner instead... Me personally If I had the money I would like a lipizzan over an andalusian though, but then again probably not for another 15 years before i have thet much money to throw around..lol


----------



## horseknowitall1

I dont really know witch one i would pick. At my stable i ride a friesianXstandardbred. Her name is linda. She us beautiful, but a little pushy. But what worries me is a story that i heard yesterday of a prue bred Friesian beaing on a lung line and bucking so hard that she fell and bumped her head and died.
Could someone tell me something that could make this store untrue? I am just worried for mine and Linda's safety.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles

horseknowitall1 said:


> I dont really know witch one i would pick. At my stable i ride a friesianXstandardbred. Her name is linda. She us beautiful, but a little pushy. But what worries me is a story that i heard yesterday of a prue bred Friesian beaing on a lung line and bucking so hard that she fell and bumped her head and died.
> Could someone tell me something that could make this store untrue? I am just worried for mine and Linda's safety.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Must be the Standardbred in her. My Frisian/Saddlebred mare seldom spooks and those rare times when she does it's very short (e.g. jumps a step or two and stops to see what it was. The filly's idea of spooking is to jerk her head up to look at whatever it is. First time walking along the road she'd just stop and watch any truck, bus or motorcycle that came roaring by. Head up and ears forward, but no crazy of sudden moves. Cars never bother her.


----------



## Kayty

I am more of an andy girl myself if I had to pick between the two. They are both beautiful breeds, but to be honest, I prefer the modern warmblood breeds - I'm a Hanoverian, Swedish or Dutch girl through and through. 
My coach previously had andy's, she was married on one of them and did a lot of the andalusian showing scene. Both were dream boats to ride, very very VERY easy to sit on (no wonder the riders in the SRS can sit on them so beautifully, they have no bounce whatsoever!), but didn't have a great sense of rhythm so that was left up to the rider to be good enough to watch their rhythm. 

As for friesians, I think they look lovely as show or harness animals. We've got one out competing around here at the moment in dressage, and he is a lovely stallion, but very much a cart horse. All hocks and knees, no back. 
There's one interstate competing at FEI, I believe he's recently had a few Grand Prix starts. He does quite well, but again, doesn't score like the warmbloods do with their naturally swinging backs. 
My friend just bought a rising 2 year old friesian, he is growing up in the paddock with my yearling. He's a lovely boy, very quiet and docile, but doesn't seem like the sharpest tool in the shed. I like a horse to ask questions and have a bit of spunk to them, this boy just takes it as it comes and sleeps all the time. Lovely looking horse, but not really for me.


----------



## dbarabians

If I didn't own arabians I would own andalusions. IMO they are the second best looking horse breed in the world. Shalom


----------



## VanillaBean

Friesan!


----------



## CinderEve

Ohhh I pick Friesians no contest lol! Lyric is a Georgian Grande, by a Friesian stallion and out of a Saddlebred mare. She's big and solid, has an amazing mane & tail and feathering, but has a lot of Saddlebred traits, collects like a dream, moves amazing. I absolutely adore riding her. But boy does she have an attitude!


----------

